# Hall effect throttle pedal



## sguo (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,all;
I was planning in using *Hall-Effect Foot Pedal Throttle from http://www.electricscooterparts.com/throttles.html, but it was with 3 wire terminals. For those used in golf cart are actually 4 terminals. I called them and they said that it fits their motor controller. Could anyone let me know the difference and if I could fit it in the design with 4 terminals?*

I also read the following thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=167258
Does that mean I can use Alltrax controller with this type of throttle?
Thanks.


----------

